# Whos training and whos not ?????



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Probally being heading off to NY, maybe NJ & VA Beach, but defently LINY and NYC. So heres my question to all of ya, where are you training and what are ya training. Might try to make my rounds between now and may 27th.:-D, Prefer suit work, but SCH is fine as long as people have suits available too. Oh also maybe upstate NY to around fleischmans.

I know I can go to all the sport sites to find out](*,) but rather here directly from all of you.

Small possibility of Charleston SC and palm beach to Miami ( very small chance ).


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

We train Schutzhund in Cedar Knolls, NJ every Sunday morning/afternoon. No suit for you unfortunately but still worth coming out if you're in the area. 

Lauren and I will be in Albany, NY next Saturday for a workshop with Greg Doud. Again not sure about any suits. We usually train in State Island on Saturdays with a small group, one of which has a couple leg sleeves. PM me if you want any other info.


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Harry,

I'm part of the small group on Staten Island Dave mentioned. I have full suit, leg sleeves, sch gear etc. You're absolutely welcome to train with us any time you'd like.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> We train Schutzhund in Cedar Knolls, NJ every Sunday morning/afternoon. No suit for you unfortunately but still worth coming out if you're in the area.
> 
> Lauren and I will be in Albany, NY next Saturday for a workshop with Greg Doud. Again not sure about any suits. We usually train in State Island on Saturdays with a small group, one of which has a couple leg sleeves. PM me if you want any other info.





Ben Colbert said:


> Hey Harry,
> 
> I'm part of the small group on Staten Island Dave mentioned. I have full suit, leg sleeves, sch gear etc. You're absolutely welcome to train with us any time you'd like.


Can u guys or one of you guys provide me with a full adress including numeric, street, and zip code, how far from the verrazano is it?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Harry, when ya coming to Augusta??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> far from the verrazano is it?


Not to answer for Ben but they train in Fort Wadsworth Park.
The Verrazano footings are in the middle of the Park. I was there when they went in and Wadsworth was still an active Army base


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Anytime you visit Thomas let me know. Things have changed but there are still bars right off base and the beer's on me.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Folks should be on the road any day now between today and tuesday, hopely today to avoid cities traffic and rush hours.:wink:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Harry, when ya coming to Augusta??


Sorry thats out of the way if we do end up having to head south, Not looking to tack on extra hours with a wife, Apache, 4.5 year old son and 6.5 week old daughter.


----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Probally being heading off to NY, maybe NJ & VA Beach, but defently LINY and NYC. So heres my question to all of ya, where are you training and what are ya training. Might try to make my rounds between now and may 27th.:-D, Prefer suit work, but SCH is fine as long as people have suits available too. Oh also maybe upstate NY to around fleischmans.
> 
> I know I can go to all the sport sites to find out](*,) but rather here directly from all of you.
> 
> Small possibility of Charleston SC and palm beach to Miami ( very small chance ).


If you get down near VA Beach let me know I'm not too far from there.

Jim


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> Anytime you visit Thomas let me know. Things have changed but there are still bars right off base and the beer's on me.


Thanks for the invite Ben. I bet things have changed a "little" in fifty years ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Well we ended up staying closer to home, mom is sick and wasn't taking a chance of getting the new born sick.

So I ended up down in Augusta with Dave Kuneman and James Mackey and the rest of the gang. Got to work Apache on David and got to see some nice dogs ( Arko x Djenna son, Rudie x Herta son, Angel x Pacco daughter with was one of our two pic pups we held back till a later age, Diesel x jay lyda's girl pup, some pups and a nice GSD out of Wayne Dodge's dog and Jack Rayl's gene pools, which was nice to see a GSd for once that packed a punch in the bite ).

So thanks for having me guys and gals and hope to see ya again, plus it was nice seeing a Angel progeny working.


----------



## Christopher Kuneman (Feb 27, 2011)

It was great working Apache again. As always you have a open invitation to come down. 

See You Soon
David


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Christopher Kuneman said:


> It was great working Apache again. As always you have a open invitation to come down.
> 
> See You Soon
> David


Appreciate it Dave, its always a pleasure having you work the dogs, anybody that gets there dog worked by ya should be privelege to have their dog worked with a no worries. I guess thats why the bigshots use ya to decoy their dogs.:wink:

Trying to figure out how to post some pics here from Jame's picasa account.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jay lyda female x diesel KNPV PH1 Rudie Son owned by James Mackey










One of the GSD there.










The pups


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jame's Nico ( arko x djenna ), this dog trys to swallow the sleeve, he has a massive lion head and a gator jaw.

















James is also the owner of the diesel / Rudie PH1 son










David with his Rudie x Herta son, nice dog too.









Rudie x Herta son again.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Just like this pic looks like their both growling LOL.










Nice GSD that packs a punch ( mixture of Jack Rayl and Wayne Dodges dogs )










Skylar ( angel x Pacco ) co owned by the Dave & James


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Me & Apache


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

More of Me & apache & David

















Apache got punked by David HAHAHAHA








Apache returning the favor with a nutt shot










Having a heart to heart with Apache, or a few choice words.

















Yup Apache had to come back in again, because he got punked again.









Apache returning the favor again.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry folks but I am bumping it for a friend.


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

It was great having you down again. We try to have fun and sometimes do a little dog training as well. BTW, the pictures were from a Canon 7d. It does a decent job of stopping the fast action and does 1080p video as well.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

james mackey said:


> It was great having you down again. We try to have fun and sometimes do a little dog training as well. BTW, the pictures were from a Canon 7d. It does a decent job of stopping the fast action and does 1080p video as well.


Hey James it was good to come down and see ya again and the group and dogs, although missed seeing your other boy. Yea that camera that your wifey has to be the nicest camera I have seen at a training mean while a competition. You should get her to advertise for photo taken at events. 

Folks her camera sounds like a fully automatic gun when she pushes the button, its crazy with the amount of pics taken at one push of a button. I like clicking on the picks at fast as I can and its like a slow motion movie.

Thanks for all the pics, fun and laughs Sunday.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Any more shots of the arko X djenna son?


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

I've heard some good things about that young bitch, I'm looking forward to seeing her one day. Thanks for the photo...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Any more shots of the arko X djenna son?


There is, but you will have to contact the owner ( James Mackey ) for further pics if you so request more.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Wayne Dodge said:


> I've heard some good things about that young bitch, I'm looking forward to seeing her one day. Thanks for the photo...


No Problemo Wayne, shes a nice GSD Bitch and has a power house of a bite on her too, Didn't 100 % believe David there, but sure enough when she was on me she had a nice crushing bite. Especially being a female made it even better, its hard press to find a good working GSD with a grip but theres one at that club and also one or two up in the DC area as well. Its good to know that they can still be found.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

They are out there Harry. There are plenty of GSD bitches that work as hard as any male.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> They are out there Harry. There are plenty of GSD bitches that work as hard as any male.


Well Jerry I am going to try to make another trip down there to where David is, so I will hit you up when I am going so we can meet up, its been along time since we have met at least ASR days when you and jay came to blue ridge. Look forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Harry I'm going to try and put together a couple of days of just training and socializing with a bunch of the good ole guys in a few weeks you should try to make it down. I'll be trying to get Dave Kuneman, Wayne Dodge, Dennis Trzcinski, Mark Boggs, Jack Rayl, Mike Suttles and the home town crowd to join us.
I promise you if I can get this put together it will be a blast, when you get these guys together its a show in it's self.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tom Cawood said:


> Harry I'm going to try and put together a couple of days of just training and socializing with a bunch of the good ole guys in a few weeks you should try to make it down. I'll be trying to get Dave Kuneman, Wayne Dodge, Dennis Trzcinski, Mark Boggs, Jack Rayl, Mike Suttles and the home town crowd to join us.
> I promise you if I can get this put together it will be a blast, when you get these guys together its a show in it's self.


Whats up Tom, long time no talk, hows my Ghirra girl doing speaking of few and far in between good GSD being a female to top it off, I hear your Connie girl another GSD is bad ass too. Does Jack plan on bringing Wasko? It would be cool to have abunch of nice GSD there. Yea have talk to or have met everybody in that group with the exception of Mark Boggs, I could imagine that being fun. Yea let me know it would be cool to work with some of these guys and pick there minds as well, I always got a open mind to knowledge.:grin:

Is it going to be a open get together? Hey try to do a Fri, Sat & Sun if ya can. I will give ya a ring later if I can.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Harry, when ya coming to Augusta??


Jerry seriously trying to make it back again this weekend, so why dont you and Jay come on down. Trying to get also both Skylar's parents owners and of course the dogs to come too. Have already talked to the club and its all good to go. I catch your GSD and you can let Apache go **** on ya:lol:, see you there. If your serious about me coming down hit me up and I will get the location off my GPS for ya if you don't know where it is.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My GSD has pups now so that will be out. Saturday is our big training day so will have to be there. After that it's a long weekend for family stuff. Jay is a year older this weekend so we will be doing party, party party with him and all the extended family. Then I'm taking the wife on a trip she don't know about. She also thinks I've forgotten about our anniversary (39 ). It's the 27th tomorrow.


You have to pick another weekend that we can dedicate to dogs totally.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> My GSD has pups now so that will be out. Saturday is our big training day so will have to be there. After that it's a long weekend for family stuff. Jay is a year older this weekend so we will be doing party, party party with him and all the extended family. Then I'm taking the wife on a trip she don't know about. She also thinks I've forgotten about our anniversary (39 ). It's the 27th tomorrow.
> 
> 
> You have to pick another weekend that we can dedicate to dogs totally.


Its not saturday its early early Sunday morning, your only 15 minutes away, its starts when the roosters just get done crowing and shit and before church. So come on down. Tell Jay its 39 nothing special until I guess 40 and 27 on the anniversary isn't a third decade so your good there as well. As much as they drink in the south I don't think hangovers exist here.

Let me know Jerry & Jay. Come on Apache will give you a B.J. that your never forget AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry, ain't happening. Jay and I are family minded and although dogs are a passion the family is more important. When Jay and his sister were young we planned EVERYTHING around the two of them. Saturdays are our training day for the weekends. I've been married 39 years tomorrow and the reason for us being together so long is because we spend time together. A man that don't spend time and include his family won't have one for long. We are serious with our dog training and serious about our families. If my dog training is anything like staying married to the same wonderful lady so long, dog training will always be something that I will do, happily and with passion.

Come see us some Saturday. David, James, Allen, Stuart and Heather can come and it will be like old times. We have two up and coming decoys that will love to help out.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Sorry, ain't happening. Jay and I are family minded and although dogs are a passion the family is more important. When Jay and his sister were young we planned EVERYTHING around the two of them. Saturdays are our training day for the weekends. I've been married 39 years tomorrow and the reason for us being together so long is because we spend time together. A man that don't spend time and include his family won't have one for long. We are serious with our dog training and serious about our families. If my dog training is anything like staying married to the same wonderful lady so long, dog training will always be something that I will do, happily and with passion.
> 
> Come see us some Saturday. David, James, Allen, Stuart and Heather can come and it will be like old times. We have two up and coming decoys that will love to help out.


Gotcha


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Sorry, ain't happening. Jay and I are family minded and although dogs are a passion the family is more important. When Jay and his sister were young we planned EVERYTHING around the two of them. Saturdays are our training day for the weekends. I've been married 39 years tomorrow and the reason for us being together so long is because we spend time together. A man that don't spend time and include his family won't have one for long. We are serious with our dog training and serious about our families. If my dog training is anything like staying married to the same wonderful lady so long, dog training will always be something that I will do, happily and with passion.
> 
> Come see us some Saturday. David, James, Allen, Stuart and Heather can come and it will be like old times. We have two up and coming decoys that will love to help out.



Well said Jerry! Almost 44 yrs here for the same reasons.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats to both you guys. It's only 27 for us, but for all the same reasons! Would love to hear about wife's reaction to surprise, Jerry. LUCKY LADY.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the invite Harry, but this weekend is tied up already. Already have some training planned today, plus Sat, and Sunday I will be in Atlanta to hang out with the wifes family to celebrate my brother in laws, my father in laws and my birthdays (luckily they grouped all of ours together LOL). The past 4 weekends have been revolved around birthdays on my side of the family. Needless to say, there is an ass of birthdays this time of year!! LOL Got to keep it real with the families, plus it gives us all an excuse to hang out.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

jay lyda said:


> Thanks for the invite Harry, but this weekend is tied up already. Already have some training planned today, plus Sat, and Sunday I will be in Atlanta to hang out with the wifes family to celebrate my brother in laws, my father in laws and my birthdays (luckily they grouped all of ours together LOL). The past 4 weekends have been revolved around birthdays on my side of the family. Needless to say, there is an ass of birthdays this time of year!! LOL Got to keep it real with the families, plus it gives us all an excuse to hang out.


I hear ya, figure I just give a heads up to ya being that your pops asked when I was coming To Augusta. Not really Augusta but its Beech Island,SC which is a good 3 hour trip each way. So I guess I will have to give a heads up next time I am down although sometimes I decide last minute.


----------

